# Mixed ink by mistake



## eccustoms (Jun 2, 2016)

Hey y'all .. I'm using refillable cartridges in my Epson 7610. I had a little (less than .25ml) of dye based ink left in the cartridges when I added sublimation ink to fill them up. Will this make a huge difference? Will this damage the print heads? Please advise...


----------



## chinasubpaper (Aug 27, 2015)

That depends on the ink, different ink together could cause chemical reaction, and damage your printer, you'd better clean your cartridges first


----------

